# Parrots and carpets?



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

We are moving in to a new house next month with brand new carpets, where I live at the moment we have laminate which is fine cos I can clean up easily after Sam.

What do people with carpets do?! She absolutely will not be allowed to poo on the carpet, and she won't be allowed pomegranate anymore either cos I don't want red walls lol


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You could put the cage on top of some nice laminate or tile. I wouldnt use newspaper because it won't last long and doesn't look very nice  You could also put a sheet behind the cage against the wall so it didn't get on the walls


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I started out like that, no pooping on the carpet etc etc..... Now I just have this fantastic stuff called 'poop off' it's great, I'm happy, and my parrot comes before my carpet :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Does poop off really work? Cos I've seen it on websites but always been a bit sceptical!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

It's never failed for me, I don't know how it would do on say a cream or white carpet but ours is pale green 

However you do need to use it promptly on paintwork, not that it doesn't work later, it's just that the bird poop takes the paint off too lol, or as someone suggested use a sheet, someone I knew put a large clear sheet of acrylic mounted on the wall behind the parrot cage, protected the wall and left the parrot free to be a parrot lol, wipes easily


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to choose a dark ish carpet cos it has to be the same throughout and it goes up the stairs so don't want white lol

Might have to invest in some poop off then! Is it spray or do you have the wipes?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I have it in a liquid with a kind if scrubbing brush on top but in future ill get the spray (it lasts ages) as it goes everywhere squeezing thru the brush and I can buy a cheap scrubbing brush from Asda, I did try the wipes and while they are good on smooth surfaces for fresh poop ie leather chairs, they aren't much good for dried on poop, not damp enough, and like all wipes if you don't use them quick enough the whole tub goes dry


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

A family member has 2 African greys. She uses kids messy play mats under, and around the cage/play stand, and just wipes them over each day


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I am not so worried about where the cage will be, as I am planning on putting a rug underneath it or something, more worried about when she comes out of the cage and is sitting on the sofa with us, she is used to be able to poop on the floor here, she even does it on command sometimes lol


----------



## zenazoo (Mar 28, 2009)

*poop*

We trained ours to fly back to the cage to poop. It only took about a week.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol I've got absolutely no chance of teaching Sam to do that!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Lol I've got absolutely no chance of teaching Sam to do that!


I long ago came to the conclusion that anybody who keeps parrots (or cats, or especially both!) might as well give up on being houseproud.:lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> I long ago came to the conclusion that anybody who keeps parrots (or cats, or especially both!) might as well give up on being houseproud.:lol2:


Lol I have to agree there, but I'd rather have the parrots than an immaculate house any day


----------

